# Charles Snell



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

Does anybody have any contact details for Charmes Snell, owner of Newts R Us?
Looking to talk to him regarding some great crested newts, since he specialises in them and is the only registered breeder in the UK.

Thanks.


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

His contact email address is

[email protected]


----------



## markp (Sep 3, 2010)

*great crested*

Hi did you ever get those great crested eggs? As I'm looking for some


----------

